# omg did anybody just watch cops?



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

they seriously are retarded in nevada apparently. the officer was driving around in north vegas and heard shots fired, which would be a reason to be concerned and im not arguing with that. but the officer ran in the house and 5 asian people were sleeping off what looked to be a good party. the cop asked where the gun was, he told them strait out where it was. they then searched the hous and found like and eighth of dank bud in a film canister, and they were like "WOW THAT REALLY SMELLS STRONG, IT MUST BE LACED WITH PCP!!! they took the house owners ak47 which was registered, charged him with possesion in a medicinal state and told him that since it was so potent the charge would be like having over and ounce, and since he was firing a rifle in his back yard while "high" he had like 3 felony charges


ALL COPS SUCK AND APPARENTLY ARE NOT EVEN SMART ABOUT THEIR OWN LAWS


sorry, i just dont like cops lol /end rant


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

personal use is anything under 30 grams, weather its dirt mids with more seeds than bud, or if if hydro nugget.

the "high" shooting is probally just reckless endangerment and firing too close to residence.

that show is stupid, i know what you mean. cops dont know what they're talking about most of the time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

intensive said:


> ALL COPS SUCK AND APPARENTLY ARE NOT EVEN SMART ABOUT THEIR OWN LAWS
> 
> [/QUthat makes you look almost as ignorant as the pitbull haters out there.
> good job :clap:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

intensive said:


> ALL COPS SUCK AND APPARENTLY ARE NOT EVEN SMART ABOUT THEIR OWN LAWS


that makes you look almost as ignorant as the pitbull haters out there. 
good job :clap:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> that makes you look almost as ignorant as the pitbull haters out there.
> good job :clap:


I agree :goodpost:
My brother-in-law is a cop as are some other friends and they are not ignorant in the least bit. 
Besides that Nevada has very strict laws on THC possession and I think the cops know the penal code slightly better than you armchair lawyers.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I agree :goodpost:
> My brother-in-law is a cop as are some other friends and they are not ignorant in the least bit.
> Besides that Nevada has very strict laws on THC possession and I think the cops know the penal code slightly better than you armchair lawyers.


and my uncle is a state trooper, so what.

i know what the possession law is, trust me. weed is weed, the potentness of it has nothing to do with the charges. ( it doesnt with any drug)nevada might be higher fines/jail time, but thats it.

cops/judges dont care weather you paid $300 for a sack of pure coke or a bag that was half baking soda.

i do disagree with the "all cops sucks" thing, but ive come across more than a few that think they're hot sh*t being local cops. on that note, i personally know 3 cops that i consider friends, and are polite and very understanding.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

there is good and bad with every thing in this world so lets all get along and smoke a fatty. jk


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

luoozer said:


> i know what the possession law is, trust me. weed is weed, the potentness of it has nothing to do with the charges. ( it doesnt with any drug)nevada might be higher fines/jail time, but thats it.


That depends. If pot is laced with PCP it becomes a Narcotic not a marijuana bust..different category.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

they can't tell that by the look or the smell.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ exactly,you wouldnt be able to smell the pcp even if it was laced.

im not trying to pick fights with anyone or anything, just voicing my opinion on the topic.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> they can't tell that by the look or the smell.


I know that, I am just saying. I believe they carry kits to test on site don't they?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

they call them "field tests", and yes some do carry them( more staties than local.) most dont have them on their person or in the cruiser, its at the station 99% of the time.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

luoozer said:


> they call them "field tests", and yes some do carry them( more staties than local.) most dont have them on their person or in the cruiser, its at the station 99% of the time.


Unless it's cops like in Friday After Next. They tested it on site. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o, i hit a nerve i guess?

well, as soon as i meet a cop that isnt a complete big headed, self righteous prick, and who didnt become a cop becuase they couldnt complete a real 4 year degree, ill change my opinion:flush:


and it was a dank nug, and any cop should realize thatyou dont take a 20$+ marijuana gram and put a awful hallucinogenic oldschool street drug on it. i mean the cop was blaring his ignorance AND HE KNEW HE WAS GOING TO BE ON TV. 

the next person who was on cops right after that guy was a radiation technician who was TAKEN TO JAIL FOR HAVING LESS THEN 3.5 GRAMS.

why? the cop was on tv, and he was yet another billy bob badass who wanted to look righteous for everybody to see, when the driver admitted to having possesion and apologized for braking the law.

why not waste my hard earned tax money and everybody elses money, not to mention time, and go after real criminals, thats all im saying.


and im not as bad as everybody who discriminates against a breed of dog, i have given cops the benefit of the doubt for an incredibly long time, and they still dissapoint me.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and if the majority of the crimes on the cops television show, are all mj related, i guess thats a good reason to ignore the gang violence and murder that happens i las vegas all the time.....yup


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe you expect too much from them. I know a few too but never met a straight one. Somebody's gotta do the job. The whole world's cockeyed.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

intensive said:


> the next person who was on cops right after that guy was a radiation technician who was TAKEN TO JAIL FOR HAVING LESS THEN 3.5 GRAMS.
> 
> why? the cop was on tv, and he was yet another billy bob badass who wanted to look righteous for everybody to see, when the driver admitted to having possesion and apologized for braking the law.
> 
> ...


Uh...I feel like breaking the law is breaking the law...regardless of if you apologize or not. The cop WAS DOING HIS JOB. Regardless of how severe his crime was or was not...he still committed a crime.

:hammer:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i hope you never visit NV with your "personal use" weed.... they have very strict laws there. it was only recently that they changed from a no tolerance state. look it up slick.
and my opinion.... the only people who hate cops are the ones who break the law.
my husband has had his share of issues with the law and all but one were deserved (shady judge, not deputy) and three of the deputies on the force were related to him and the others all knew him and/or his parents (small town).

grow up, when some jack arse breaks into your house or violates your rights, who are you going to talk to??? 
yeah there are bad seeds out there but come on, do you really think that every cop thinks its fun to put them selves in harms way everyday so that they can just pick on people???


----------

